# What do you Clydesmen do for a living?



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm a professional drummer, when I'm not playing, which isnt much lately, I'm a painter/decorator, and when I was in Toronto I was Network admin for 7 years.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Graphic Artist... Mac based.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

SasquatchSC said:


> Graphic Artist... Mac based.


The only way... MAC RULES!!!


----------



## PeterMiller (Jan 13, 2004)

*I teach...*

kindergarten. MACS all the way!!!


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

wickerman1 said:


> I'm a professional drummer, when I'm not playing, which isnt much lately, I'm a painter/decorator, and when I was in Toronto I was Network admin for 7 years.


For a living I ride bikes
for money I suck ass in an industrial building, polluting the atmosphere, saving up to fly far from here.


----------



## leximog (Jan 30, 2004)

*lexicographer*

I'm not a very good speller, but hey, there is always a dictionary nearby.


----------



## jason74 (Mar 7, 2004)

Night auditor at a large hotel chain


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

*Pharmaceuticals (the legal ones)*

I manage a pharmacovigilance department for a large generic pharmaceutical company. Pharmacovigilance is a fancy word for making sure our medicinal drug products are effective and safe for the public use. I'm also a dad, husband, and amateur bicycle mechanic. I love all my jobs!


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*I am a stay at home father of two.*

4 years and 11 months. During the summer, I work at the largest bicycle shop in Alaska.
During the winter, I supplement our family income playing billiards.


----------



## ero2 (Feb 25, 2004)

Go to school full time and work at best buy like 32hrs or so a week, and on the 1 day I have off, I ride far, far away


----------



## FashionMan (Jan 22, 2004)

*Just another federal leech on the taxpayers butt....*

Full time Air Guard Avionics tech - I've been able to ride my bike in places where they warn you about landmines.

Don't leave the trail!


----------



## Destro (Jan 22, 2004)

*The fleecing of America*

I work with FashionMan.

I always let him lead!

DESTRO


----------



## Redriderpro (Dec 20, 2003)

*RE: What do Clydesman do for a living*

I sell power for people's toys that cost a lot more than out bikes.

27 Years working for a Cummins Diesel engine distributor, selling engines for Yacht's and Commercial fishing boats.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Wetland biologist/ecologist-
mostly sittin in front of a computer muckin around with data lately, but periods of lots of field work, where I collect ecological data in the marshes of Louisiana and around the gulf coast... best part of job is getting outside & driving an airboat (=


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Mr. Mom here, 2 kids, also trying to do my first 5,000 mile year on my bikes. Car typically averages 2,000m.


----------



## paramountz (Mar 11, 2004)

*Manager*

Manager of a CD and cassette plant.


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm a cop, bike cop when weather permits...It's awesome to actually ride a bike, talk with tourists and locals, and get paid for it..


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

*Full time dad*

I quit my job as a construction/project manger and now I look after my boy every day.


----------



## Smytty (Jan 9, 2004)

*I fly one of these...*

And always look out for new trails.


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Production Supervisor*

I manage 35 people at my facility. We build the Toyota Tacoma and Corolla. Been with Toyota for 25 years in various departments.

JS


----------



## davefromNJ (Mar 4, 2004)

*Application Consultant*

My specialty is SAP enterprise software, specifically the finance and cost controlling parts of the software.


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm a rocket scientist*

I work for the company that makes the Space Shuttle boosters.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

*I'm a padre.. aka inhuman resources*

The dictionary calls it "clergy."


----------



## shizzle (Jan 21, 2004)

I am a "Multimedia Production Specialist"

Video production/editing, motion graphics, flash and director development, photography, web design, video compression... basically anything and everything that has to do with still or moving images on your TV and computer.

Here's my site, for those who might be interested, and because I like to plug myself whenever possible...

http://www.seanlavigne.com

sean


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*FireFighter*

In my job it is actually a benefit to be big. They even let us work out a couple of hours a day.


----------



## I_8_It_up (Apr 3, 2004)

*I decided too take the advice and*

"DO IT EBAY" 

I sell you parts and fund my hobby while I go to school to become a Life Flight Nurse, if I'm lucky. More than likely I'll be the guy in the ER patching you up, but If I can have a say in it, I'd like to be on a Life Flight team!


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

I_8_It_up said:


> "DO IT EBAY"
> 
> I sell you parts and fund my hobby while I go to school to become a Life Flight Nurse, if I'm lucky. More than likely I'll be the guy in the ER patching you up, but If I can have a say in it, I'd like to be on a Life Flight team!


 whats your ebay store/ ID ?


----------



## I_8_It_up (Apr 3, 2004)

wickerman1 said:


> whats your ebay store/ ID ?


http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...serid=reamairinc&sort=3&rows=25&since=-1&rd=1


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

logbiter said:


> Wetland biologist/ecologist-
> mostly sittin in front of a computer muckin around with data lately, but periods of lots of field work, where I collect ecological data in the marshes of Louisiana and around the gulf coast... best part of job is getting outside & driving an airboat (=


Driving/Riding in airboats is a blast. I live right next to the St Johns River in central FL and its awesome to just cruise the marshes in those things.

I'm a student.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

*haus husband, writer/editor, researcher at large*

because my wife has a big, fancy-schmancy job that we moved from canada for i am banned from getting a ssn, and so can't get 'regular' work outside nafta trades ... and good luck finding those in this economy!

i pick up work doing independant research for a few small companies (it's legal to sell one's own research, even without an ssn).

but what i really like doing is writing and editing - i do both for people wanting (and often needing) help with teachers' college apps, or grad school theses, papers for publication, etc ... need a hand? lemme help.

and more fun still is that i'm working with a couple comic artists to develop several series - i think the one dude is connected with image (? - i don't know my comics) and tokyopop, or something. i have three issues of one written - now the art guys just need to pick it up ...


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

I try to convince a bunch of Freshmen and Sophomores that Algebra is useful and fun. Spring break starts tomorrow.

george


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

*Excuse me, but...*



wickerman1 said:


> I'm a professional drummer, when I'm not playing, which isnt much lately, I'm a painter/decorator, and when I was in Toronto I was Network admin for 7 years.


What EXACTLY does THIS thread have to do with mountain biking? 

Oops.... sorry. I fell into the wrong forum.


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

I go to college fulltime and work around 30 hours a week at Dick's Sporting Goods in teh golf dept. and a bike mechanic when needed.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

Cop--deputy sherriff to be exact.


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

*Geologist*

I do environmental property assessments for individuals whenever they are buying or selling commercial property. Half my time is spent traveling throughout Florida and the other half of the time is spent writing reports about it. It's decent work.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

vigilante EMT, natural history/climbing instructor at a camp for gifted children.

I am trying to figure out a way to combine my first aid training and numerous outdoors certifications to market complete first aid packages to adventure races, expeditions and the like. That's probably a year or two down the road now, though. Current job keeps me outside and affords me lots of biking time.


----------



## Jax Rider (Jan 13, 2004)

*3rd shift at the Skyway*

I am a machinist, at the Jax Skyway we keep up with the automated systems and the mechanics, happy,happy,joy,joy.


----------



## mids76 (Dec 24, 2003)

Intensive Probation Officer


----------



## truman (Mar 23, 2004)

Graphics Supervisor and Content Analyst for a service bureau in Fort Worth.


----------



## IndyFan (Feb 5, 2004)

*Trainer, bike mechanic, and dad.*

During the week I work for a huge Medical/Pharmaceutical distributor as a trainer in the Inventory Accounts Payable department.

On Saturday and Sunday I work in a bike shop here in Albuquerque building/selling/repairing bikes.

In the evenings I play with my 8 mo old son. I can't wait to teach him how to ride a bike...

I like the weekends ALOT better, but the weekdays pay better (dammit!).


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

*Skytrain vehicle tech*

Maintain, toubleshoot and repair all systems on Vancouver's rapid transit trains. Just made it onto day shift - Hurrah!! - after two years of graveyards.

Cheers,

Mike E.


----------



## Can't w8 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Mining Eng*

I live in the middle of nowhere doing a high-pressure job being a team of one. Some days I like it, many more days, I wish I was doing something less stressful and more creative.

The big plus: it pays well so I can afford to fuel my obsession - mountain biking (or cycling in general).

(p.s. sorry for sounding bitter)


----------



## tachyon (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm presently between jobs. 

I've been a systems engineer (computer) for the past 12 years. Looking for work and finding little demand. 

I'm considering an outdoor related enterprise that combines computers, cycling (road and mountain), and lots of other reasons to drink beer!

tachyon


----------



## Jax Rider (Jan 13, 2004)

*I like mids,*



Mike E. said:


> Maintain, toubleshoot and repair all systems on Vancouver's rapid transit trains. Just made it onto day shift - Hurrah!! - after two years of graveyards.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike E.


Mids lets me ride all day and sleep in the evenings when its hot outside. No days for me.


----------



## Fat Jeff (Jan 17, 2004)

*It's a job...*

I own & manage a balloon wholesaling business in Honolulu, Hawaii...

Balloons, bikes, work...that about sums it all up.

Oh...and my new "part time job", trying to buy a house in this insane market....

Alooooooooooooooooooha!
Fat Jeff
Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## Numb Bum (Mar 5, 2004)

Machine designer by day, MTBR forum crawler by night. I ride after work and on weekends, but if the waves are up, its surfing first, biking next week.


----------



## SuperClyde (Mar 19, 2004)

*Advertising....*

First and foremost I'm a father of 3 boys and a great husband.

However, to pay the bills I sell television advertising....thus I have no soul and am destined to go to Hell.

But before I go....I plan on mountain biking everyday until I'm strapped to a wheelchair.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Well I just got a new job in the IT department for a Global foreigh exchange company.....it's a bit of a steep learning curve but I think it will go good. 

My other full time job is a Husband and father to two wonderfull kids.


----------



## fatnbald1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm a full time student and will graduate with an Economics degree in December. To help pay for it, I work part-time assisting doctors with surgical procedures in a Dermatology office (I help cut off skin cancers). In other words, I mooch off my well paid wife!!!


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Chinchilla rancher...*

...they are vicious little creatures. Never look them in the eye and never turn your back on them.

Sean


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Chinchilla rancher...*

...they are vicious little creatures. Never look them in the eye and never turn your back on them.

Sean


----------



## I_8_It_up (Apr 3, 2004)

Soupboy said:


> ...they are vicious little creatures. Never look them in the eye and never turn your back on them.
> 
> Sean


Souphead your a trip man...


----------



## Mudman (Jan 13, 2004)

I am a recruiter in the defense and aerospace division for these guys.

www.sanmina-sci.com and I love my job


----------



## Farmer_John (Jan 12, 2004)

I spent 3 years with Guitar Center, then got lured away to run the back end of a local bike shop. All I got was back ended.

I was offered a new position to go back to GC as a Used/Vintage buyer and internet rep.

So far, so good.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL!!

I agree...


----------



## 57clydesdale (Mar 8, 2004)

*Air Traffic Specialist (USARHAW)*

Working in ARMY aviation (civilian position) at Wheeler Army Airfield, O'ahu Hawaii. Located in the saddle between the Koolau and Wai'ana'e mountains. Mountain biker paradise. CLYDES RULE!


----------



## bigDave (Jan 27, 2004)

*Day Job ...*

IT Manager for property management company. Basically, I sit infront of a computer and stare at the wallpaper I made of my new Jamis XLT 2.0. Otherwise, I'm crawling under someone's desk and getting all bent out shape trying to mess with all the stinkin' wires. Wireless is the only solution! We'd all probably die 20 years sooner from the radiation ... but dang it, we wouldn't have to mess with all the wires. Ok, gotta browse more threads.


----------



## Maniac (Dec 30, 2003)

*Drink Wine!!!*

Farmer....I have 50 acres of winegrapes in NorCal. Also I'm a part-time house husband when my wife has to travel for work.


----------



## Franky_Rizzo (Apr 21, 2004)

Copier Salesman......everybody needs one.


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

I sell caullk in Seattle.


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

*bike mechanic...*

and full time dad, do a bit of video editing on the side.


----------



## njmtbbg (Jan 29, 2004)

*I know no fear....*

I'm a middle school vice-principal.

Size helps (6'2 and 225) 
as well as a sympathetic ear...It's sometimes a burden to be young.

Also a triathlete, Mtb and road racer (please don't yell at me) and a marathoner...

Not fast, just a finisher...

all the best...


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*Dentist*

I am a dentist that focuses on esthetic reconstructive work. Celebrating my tenth year of practice. HOO-HAA!


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Cheif Executive Janitor*

I am the president/CEO of a janitorial service. I like to say I'm the head janitor. I was a manager/employee for years, now I'm the boss. It's more work and less fun than I thought it would be. I'm hoping to actually be profitable this year and make as much as I did when I was just an employee. I hope to some day sell my business and buy a thriving bike shop in a resort town (you've got to have a dream). God may have other plans for me though.

I also work at being a good husband and daddy. I try to fit in as many rides as I can can get away with.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*If I told you...*

I would have to kill you... ALL!!! (j/k)  
<img src=https://www.niagaradetroit.com/niagaraart/shutupor.jpg>
Sales and customer service for a company that's part of the cycling industry & loving every day of it!


----------



## esquire (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well..........*

I'm an attorney, tax, estate planning, and corporations specialties.

I also have a shop with my business partner, Innocent Bystander. Its by far, the funner of the two, but the attorney side pays the bills, so we don't have to totally screw our customers.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Man, this is a damn cool thread.

I'm a photographer/digital ninja. I work for the PR department of a university and play with cameras and macs all day. Some of my stuff is at http://www.f-64.org/

Father of nothing but 2 cats, and soon to be husband to lady I ride every day with.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

What I get paid for: Office Manager/Insurance Agent

What I wish I got paid for: Writing


----------



## Evil Con-fecal (Jan 31, 2004)

*Fireman*

Firefighter/paramedic 10 days a month, professional poser the rest of the time.


----------



## Forshock (Apr 30, 2004)

*Computer Automation*

Sit behind a desk, design automation systems for Water/Waste-water industry. Also do web development and design (Gotta love the Mac )

4 days a week of riding, woohoo


----------



## Tater (Jan 16, 2004)

*Flight Paramedic*

I'm kinda' like Evil Con-fecal, partially full-time Dad, and full-time FRED on the trails! Here's my ride.


----------



## Evil Con-fecal (Jan 31, 2004)

*I had some interest...*

I had some interest in flying as a side job, but I figured puking on the pt. is poor style.  My hat is off to you dudes in the air. I work in Mesa, AZ and we fly almost all of our serious trauma pts. as the nearest level one is about 20 miles away from my first due. Stay safe!
John


----------



## Rower_CPU (May 7, 2004)

Computer technician and grad student, which contributes to my clyde-ness.


----------



## Recondite (May 11, 2004)

Currently postponing college so I can run the family business while my dad is on the mend from surgery. I also have a part time job @ Circuit City, spending my paycheck on electronics (at a discount!), which I am away on leave from to run the business. 

So basically I get up really early to go bake bread all day in the Bakery. Baking is a blast when you know what you are doin.

I would join the Army and serve my country but I am 4F, I think that is the term, and medically ineligible because of epilepsy. I want to be a Ranger like my dad was in Vietnam. 

When I get around to college, probably 2005, I have no clue what I want to study. Maybe law, medicine, or history.



Almost forgot. Learning to count cards and play blackjack for supplemental income, haha.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

Freelance graphic artist. Fifteen years ago I started out by laying out Sears newspaper ads, now I'm designing video game packages. Many 12 hour days with a few all nighters thrown in. It hurts... it burns..., kinda like mountain biking


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Director of Cat Hearding. or Romper Room Management
(IT Director for a law firm)


----------



## bobg (Apr 27, 2004)

*Navy Seabee Chief Petty Officer*

Just recently transferred to Monterey County in CA. The weather is perfect and the mountain biking is awsome. Hopefully within a year I will be a smaller clydesdale. Currently 6' 257 lbs.


----------



## advracr1 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Chemical plant operator*

Been working at a chemical plant for 14 years. We produce Ethane, Ethylene, Propane, Propylene, Hydrogen, Gasoline, Butane, blah blah blah. It pays the bills.


----------



## Blue Crown Jewel (Jun 4, 2004)

*I am a credit analyst*

Based in New York, not a bad job, but it does get difficult when an issuer gets downgraded. Helps improve my people skills. I try to ride after work and on the weekends,
although given that my wife and I are doing some work on the house, the riding is suffering a bit.

Nevertheless, whenever I have an extra hour, I go out and ride like hell for one hour, I try to do ~18 miles on the road bike, but I only manage about 15 miles on the mountain (the path I ride is pretty easy).

Kind regards,
Dimitri


----------



## ride red (Jan 23, 2004)

OPC tech, (Other Peoples Cawcaw) Im a plumber


----------



## marco (Jan 15, 2004)

*i'm a proffessional hairstylist,ladies and gents...........*

my wife and i have our own salon in scotland UK,i love cutting and shaping hair!
i'm also a bit of a weight weenie when it comes to mtbing (i know i've got a bit of a cheek @220 lbs!)
i feel that i dont notice much of a difference between 21.5 lbs-23.5 lbs but anything over the 23.5 lbs i can definately feel it when climbing,i LOVE mtbing! i love going through the forests and i love trees.
it does seem to me that i'm amongst only a handfull of people who actually loves their work! most people dont like it but do it to live.
happy trails!


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Wasting 70 hours a week..........*

Second Shift (3-12) Assisstant Shipping Coordinator for a corrugated box plant (free Twizzlers and Reese products-woohoo!!). Just a fancy way of saying "Union Equipment Operator" (forklift). Also been stocking produce for a local grocery chain for 14 years (Saturday and Sunday eve, Monday mornings.....).


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Financial; Planner with a company providing a range of financial services including life insurance, retirement products and financial planning to the small business and corporate sectors.
My company (which I am a shareholder in) also has shareholdings in a regional Australian airline and an accountancy firm.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 4, 2004)

*Work for myself*

Independant Associate with Pre-Paid Legal Service's Inc.

www.davidminard.com

Gives me a ton of time for riding and spending time with my 18month old "soon to be" rider


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Attorney, specializing in whatever lands on my desk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Pornstar*

I also do computer tech work on the side.


----------



## TwoWheelerHealer (Jun 11, 2004)

*Fix Broken things.*

Run a mobile bike repair service part-time right now. Computer support for the local school district full-time.


----------



## andyfsr (Oct 23, 2003)

*Just an FSR*

Just to annoy my boss. I am Just an FSR. Field Service Rep. For Roche Diagnostics. Working on clinical chemestry analyzers. Blood and Urine type. Yes if you fail a drug test it was probably a machine like mine that finked on you.

The world needs failures. How would we judge or success without them. A3.


----------



## Busterjohn (Jun 15, 2004)

*I make home porn movies...*

I'm a porn star...


----------



## Big Daddio (Feb 20, 2004)

*Have to Work*

I'm a Supervisor for a municipal Parks and Recreation Department. Since I'm involved in athletics for a living no one gives me a hard time about riding my bike to work or keeping my bike in my office. Sweeeeeet!


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm an attorney. I specialize in litigation, because lawsuits = fun for everybody!


----------



## BikeQuest (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm a Trainer/Operational Specialist working in the Haz Mat/WMD field.


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

*Wealth Manager...*

My partner and I are both clydesdales, we manage about $51,000,000.00 in assets. I am the Principal of our company. Stock market swings make me ride for relief. Ride when I'm sad, ride when I'm happy, it all works out! Been in the business for about 6 years (since I got outa college).

I'm lucky because I can pay for my sick addiction with dividends that I peel off of various investments, enjoy lower taxes, and maintain my initial investment....


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Sahd*

I'm a stay-at-home-dad, about to take a leave of absence from that to finish school. Oh - and I have worked in a shop here in town for four years - selling and sometimes fixing

TN


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Photonics Scientist / Engineer*

except when between jobs which seems to be every couple years. In silicon valley it means a I can't afford a house or car and barely make the outrageous rent. So I'm getting a nicer bike. Spend my weekends going very far from it all on a bike.

Got 3 little girls and 1 big wife

BigLarry


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*damn man*



Soupboy said:


> ...they are vicious little creatures. Never look them in the eye and never turn your back on them.
> 
> Sean


Whats all this I hear about Chinchilla ranching. You joking or being dead serious?? never heard of that job...


----------



## malariavalley (Jun 20, 2004)

*Texas Game Warden*

Out in the woods or on the water protecting our natural resources........mountain bike trails!!!!!


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Software engineer for computer games ( or any other flavor of development that I get hooked into ... done Gov't contracting, e-biz, buncha stuff ). Been doing this since '92. Before that I was an Army puke for eight years ( 96B MOS for those who care ).

I miss riding in the forests of Germany though, that was good stuff. Central Texas just doesn't do "green" if you get my meaning.


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Transgenic Technician*

DNA is my friend, end of story. I can't tell you any more the black choppers are hovering.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

bluronthetrails said:


> Whats all this I hear about Chinchilla ranching. You joking or being dead serious?? never heard of that job...


The Chinch Ranch. It's a classic skit from SNL.


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

I'm an IT guy too. Just happened to work out that i my job is also where i like to play...in mammoth.


----------



## loafimus (Aug 14, 2004)

SocalSuperhero said:


> I'm an IT guy too. Just happened to work out that i my job is also where i like to play...in mammoth.


I'm aslo an IT guy... figures we got a bunch of IT guys in the clydesdale forum =)


----------



## rideorglide (Jun 5, 2004)

Don't try this at home . . .
;-)

Managing Editor for a trade news magazine.

PS. It has a large-page size, gets plenty of advertising -- two things that mean a lot more stories need to be generated, and therefore there's not a whole lot of time left for mtn biking. 

(which is why I said don't try this at home.)


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

*Used to live in paradise*

Was a carpenter for many years. Now my wife's in med school in a podunk town in northeast Missouri and I work at a lumber yard/hardware store.


----------



## Maddog (Jul 4, 2004)

george_da_trog said:


> I try to convince a bunch of Freshmen and Sophomores that Algebra is useful and fun. Spring break starts tomorrow.
> 
> george


I try to convince the same age group that physical activity is fun and will take off those massive pounds they have accumulated by playing computer games and slow cruising the mall! With 330 kids in 6 classes, it's mainly crowd control but it still beats working for a living! Spring break is great. I went to Moab and St. George this year. I'm in CA too but where's Patterson?


----------



## 4cefedsupra (Aug 25, 2004)

Coop Mechanical Engineer at a Coal Fired Power Plant and attend MS State Univ. every other semester...


----------



## snowboy (Aug 26, 2004)

*construction*

window replacements, additions, remodels and new custom homes in the colorado springs area. I love my job. wake up at 5:30 am work from 7 till 3:30 ride from 4 to 6:30 - 7 ish come home shower eat and fall asleep with a smile on my face wondering what trail im going to ride tommorow............life is good


----------



## Phat Tire (Aug 7, 2004)

Medical Laboratory Technologist in the local community hospital.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

I was a full time opera singer from 1986 - 2003. Now I'm in my second year of having an absolute blast as a full time college professor teaching students how to sing and become opera singers. I never figured I would have such a passion and joy for teaching. Go figure. It is what it is and I'm enjoying myself. So I am now only singing professional opera gigs on a part-time basis thanks to the professor gig.

Riding Clyde at 204 - 210 (depending on the time of year).

BB


----------



## msclydesdale (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm a high school English teacher. One of the few non-coaching teachers that's over 180lbs. My kids call me "coach" anyway.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

Parole officer, specializing in "lost causes." I'll give you my left nut if you go back in time and kill the cat that invented meth. I don't know why you would want my left nut, but still...

Kraig.


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

*"Freeze, scumbag!"*

I used to work for a network management software Co., now I'm in Law Enforcement


----------



## NoDunut4U (Jul 20, 2004)

Haroow said:


> I'm a cop, bike cop when weather permits...It's awesome to actually ride a bike, talk with tourists and locals, and get paid for it..


Isn't it though?-)

And don't forget the extra uniform allotment just to buy cool bike clothes
Can't wait for my Galls Metro Bike Jacket to come in.. it's getting chilly at night.


----------



## mark_kendrick (Sep 7, 2004)

ERP programmer/Consultant

JD Edwards One World


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

mark_kendrick said:


> ERP programmer/Consultant
> 
> JD Edwards One World


Didn't JDE get bought by Peoplesoft? Not that I know *anything* about 'puters or programming, but an in-law works for the "now" Peoplesoft at the tech-center. Anyway...not that it matters, just rambling...again.

Kraig.


----------



## mark_kendrick (Sep 7, 2004)

ImaKlyde said:


> Didn't JDE get bought by Peoplesoft? Not that I know *anything* about 'puters or programming, but an in-law works for the "now" Peoplesoft at the tech-center. Anyway...not that it matters, just rambling...again.
> 
> Kraig.


OK,,, Peoplesoft Enterprise One ERP 8+ . It pays the bills and buys the toys


----------



## ouch (Sep 1, 2004)

*Record/Radio Promotion*

Basically I call radio stations on behalf of labels and artists and get thier music played, coordinate promotions, interviews etc..

Pros: many, many perks being in the music industry and being my own boss.

Cons: tons of stress and sitting behind a desk all day. Flipside-two very good reasons to hit the trail and blow off steam and calories


----------



## ForestFalls'Climb (Sep 21, 2004)

*Another Federal Leech*

Wildland firefighter. A Hotshot.

And I'll help you skin the cat that invented Meth.


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

*Software Systems Analyst/Consultant*

Specializing on Document Management technologies.


----------



## big_E_rides_again (Sep 22, 2004)

*Security Guard*

I work at a nuclear power facility. I normally carry around 40+ pounds of guns, ammo, etc. but hey, it keeps my legs nice and toned and ready to ride... 
and
I play army once a month.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

*Let's go*



ForestFalls'Climb said:


> Wildland firefighter. A Hotshot.
> 
> And I'll help you skin the cat that invented Meth.


Drives me frickin' nuts. Truly stupid people bother me, but I go nuts after spending time interviewing/grilling/whatever with a tweeker. The destruction and lost lives it has created (and is going to create) drives me nuts (not that it's a long drive or anything). I better stop before I get going. Take care.

Kraig.


----------



## ForestFalls'Climb (Sep 21, 2004)

*Copy that.*

It's pretty hard to believe the price you pay is worth it. One of my best friends was in two (!!!) firefights last year, and he's just getting some sanity back in his life.

At least we're not in Iraq.

And keep bringin' the noize........
Lincoln


----------



## Snead Hearn (Sep 27, 2004)

*Bean Counter*

I am a CPA. Painfully, the window of my office looks out over a bike path, so during the day, I get to watch those smarter than me ride off into the sunset. Meanwhile, I toil at the keyboard....I guess that makes me a weekend warrior.


----------



## krautwaggen (Mar 28, 2005)

*Graphic Designer*

I love marketing!!! BTW, if anyone else is a designer out there, Trek and Giant are both looking for designers.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Supply Sergeant*



wickerman1 said:


> I'm a professional drummer, when I'm not playing, which isnt much lately, I'm a painter/decorator, and when I was in Toronto I was Network admin for 7 years.


for a National Guard Field Artillery Battery (Full time Gurard). We just got back from Iraq last month and I'm lovin' life and getting reaquainted with my bike and my wife (not necessarily in that order). 

Good Dirt


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Retired.


Squash said:


> for a National Guard Field Artillery Battery (Full time Gurard). We just got back from Iraq last month and I'm lovin' life and getting reaquainted with my bike and my wife (not necessarily in that order).
> 
> Good Dirt


----------



## Th' Mule (Aug 31, 2004)

I'll get right down to it.

I am a very, very bad man.


----------



## Phil Kay (Feb 27, 2005)

*job*

I'm a film maker and photographer. At the moment I'm working on a whitewater kayaking film called 'SPANK'.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

Phil Kay said:


> I'm a film maker and photographer. At the moment I'm working on a whitewater kayaking film called 'SPANK'.


Have you ever paddled the Ottawa river? Or do you know Ken Whiting, Tyler Curtis, or Ruth Gordon?


----------



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm a Controlroom Operator at a coal fired power plant. Bike riding helps to relieve the brain stain that comes with my job.


----------



## hrhitter (Dec 20, 2004)

*Flight Simulator Technician*

Was actually trained as a sim tech in the USAF then hired on with American Airlines in 1990. Get my 15 year pin next month. I'm working 3-11pm shift for several months with friday and saturdays off. Can't ride since trek has not sent my frame back.

I like to ride early mornings. Which is a must in D/FW summer heat.

I've put some new pics on my web site from when I played softball in Taiwan and Beijing.

www.messengerspm.org


----------



## MTB-5O (Mar 11, 2005)

*What does this clyde do for a living......*

Deputy Sheriff....Bike patrol, weather permitting....hence the name....MTB-5O


----------



## fredrick flintstone (Jun 1, 2004)

*currently unemployed*

for over twenty years i used to work in automotive engineering, i would design various weld fixtures that weld different car parts together. i enjoyed the job and i was good at it. we used to draw these tools manualy, then the industry went to computers using applications like autocad catia and unigraphics. unfortunatly after 9-11 GENERAL MOTORS saw it as a big oppertunaty to start cutting costs, GM combined with FORD sent letters to all there suppliers that they were only going to pay $.93 on every dollar of ther outstaning contracts.
the suppliers then cut mine and everybody else's pay by 10% to 30%. then they started shiping there engineering services overseas to india, where engineeres will work for $5.00 an hour. finaly in december i lost my job. as i had seen this coming since 9-11 i have been planing for it. in january i took the test to become a licensed builder. i just got the license last week. i like working on construction projects, but i will not do the quick , cheap, poor quality work nessisary to make money in the building trades. i plan on taking great knowlage of buildings and my attention to detail, and start doing home inspestions. please wish me luck in my new endevor. and if any mountain bikers in south or mid michigan need a home inspection i'm your man!


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

Web design


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

*Reality Engineer*

I work in visual effects, can be good fun, when it isn't forcing me to spend every hour of every goddamned day stuck inside a small dark room.

On the plus side, it pays for my bikes


----------



## skihillguy (Mar 29, 2004)

I was a carpenter back in Ontario until i got pissed off at work and moved out west to become a ski bum. Now i cam also be called a mtn biking bum since i got my KONA Dawg Primo

Ski in the mornings and bike in the afternoons...what a life


----------



## ponyski (Mar 25, 2005)

*Marketing & Communications Manager*

I over see all advertising and marketing functions for a small software company. I also paint realistic portraits, murals and, for a while, I was painting Harleys. I was thinking I might paint my new bike frame...something "funky".

I do PC on one hand and MAC on the other


----------



## gti2k2000 (Apr 18, 2005)

I've been a truck mechanic for 33 years. "A Mack will beat you to death before you beat it to death".


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Recruiter*

I'm the corporate recruiter for a 300 employee, privately held banking software company in suburban Philadelphia.

Clyde


----------



## bigkeith (Sep 7, 2004)

*integration technician*

I assemble and test surveilance systems and install them on aircraft for the army and other agencies that require our services. My company defense contractor called Northrop Grumman.

althought a trained network admin and full time student its a cool job when we are busy.


----------



## Blacklight Pro (Dec 14, 2004)

*Urine Remover*

Don't laugh there is alot of piss in the world in the wrong places....
I am the VP of Sales...www.urine-off.com

I have ridden all over the US because of my job and recently in Russia,Germany, and Belgium...

If a dog pee's on the tires of your ride I have the product that will remove it...

Keep smiling.....


----------



## primussucks (Apr 19, 2005)

right now im a transportation assistant for UPS-Mail Innovations. i dispatch and surf the net for 8 hours a day 6 days a week, not too bad but it doesnt pay enough.

i just finished an 8 week course to attain my illinois real estate lisence, took the exam monday ill know tomorrow if i passed it.


----------



## Mountain_Smith (Aug 11, 2004)

*Another ERP consultant*



mark_kendrick said:


> _ERP programmer/Consultant
> 
> JD Edwards One World_


And now Oracle 

I am an ERP consultant for Oracle's PeopleSoft practice. PeopleSoft Technical / Funtional, you name the product.


----------



## Mountain_Smith (Aug 11, 2004)

Blacklight Pro said:


> Don't laugh there is alot of piss in the world in the wrong places....
> I am the VP of Sales...www.urine-off.com
> 
> I have ridden all over the US because of my job and recently in Russia,Germany, and Belgium...
> ...


Ha ha. . .

I live in Brussels right now, this whole city could use a douche with your product. Stinks like urine everywhere you go. . .hopefully that's why you were in Belgium


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Was formerly an environmental consultant in NYC/Westchester, but now I work for the Montana DEQ in source water and groundwater protection.


----------



## JRUSHE (Oct 25, 2004)

*Yet another computer dork!*

I work in tech support for a company that's the standard in NLE's...non linear editing systems. Yep...I'm a dork  
Basically, more than likely that movie you just saw in the theater or your favorite sitcom on TV was edited on the system(s) my company makes.


----------



## bettyswolloks (May 7, 2005)

Me,im a cnc router making kitchen and bedroom doors.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 26, 2005)

*I have a mixed up professional life.*

I'm an Equipment Support Technician for Micron Technology by day, bouncer and body guard by night. Actually, I work shift work at Micron, so three days on four days off, then four days on three days off. I only bounce one night a week anymore, I need more time for snowboarding and mtnbiking. I've been bouncing for 15 years and body guarding on and off for 16 years. It's a crazy work type environment. It's funny, all the Army training I got and the only things I qualified for was: security, police, or personal protection. Sheesh.


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

Vendor to a "major retailer" in NW Arkansas.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Bike shop "Rat"*

I was a bench jeweler/ designer for ten years, a car mechanic for 5 and a half years, and I've now worked in a bike shop as a mechanic for almost six years.


----------



## Dan who rides a blur (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm the fuzz.


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm a molder, thermoplastic injection molding. We produce disposable bioproducts for the medical and reserch fields and distribute worldwide....exciting


----------



## moosemania (May 11, 2005)

*Really exciting occupation*

I am a workforce & staffing manager for a large mutual fund company. I sit in a cube in the middle of about 10,000 other cubes. I need those TPS reports ASAP.


----------



## starsky (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm a solicitor, which is the UK version of an attorney. Deal mainly with road traffic accidents, workman compensation claims and bankruptcy.

Would have liked to have been an army officer though!


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Wow this thread been going on for over a year now*

Well I havent changed my job yet... I dont think I'll go back into IT field... since I've been out of it I've been far more relaxed and stress free without the headaches.
Being a NET Admin for 7 1/2 years on call 24/7 for the most part, I've had my fill. The only IT I do is my own network and my own machines. I turned down a job with JP Morgan/Chase bank that just opened in Vancouver here for net admin. The asked what my price was and I toldthem 45 nhour US and they said that was outrageous... and I told them thats how much interest I have... none. IF they would've paid me that, I wouldve been stupid to not take it... i knew they wouldnt though


----------



## mtbrodieposer (Jun 30, 2005)

*uhhh...yeahhhh*



moosemania said:


> I am a workforce & staffing manager for a large mutual fund company. I sit in a cube in the middle of about 10,000 other cubes. I need those TPS reports ASAP.


I am gonna need you to come in on Saturday........

great movie


----------



## Hokie (Mar 9, 2004)

I design microprocessors, just tons o' fun.

"I'm thinking about taking that new chick from Logistics. If things go right I might be showing her my O-face. You know: Oh. Oh. "


----------



## JamFan44 (Apr 4, 2005)

Professional Student in Chemical Engineering at Syracuse University, at least for another 5 years. I'm working on my PhD.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*I'm temporarily retired and an overage college student!*

I am an overage college student starting nursing school! I used to drive an 18 wheeler until I had my third heart attack and was medically retired! I am now recovering my health quite nicely, thank you and other than school, my primary activities are mountainbiking and SEX! Not necessarily in that order though! Bt the way, check out my blog at 
http://theamazingshrinkingman.blogspot.com to see why I had those heart attacks and what I've done about it!


----------



## Aenimopiate (Jun 20, 2004)

*Geologist*



RolledMeat said:


> I do environmental property assessments for individuals whenever they are buying or selling commercial property. Half my time is spent traveling throughout Florida and the other half of the time is spent writing reports about it. It's decent work.


I wish I could get into this, as E.S.I. is a cool field to be involved in. I currently work as a geologist for an oil and gas exploration company.


----------



## Disco_Inferno (Apr 29, 2004)

*Yup*

Ive seen you guys all over the marsh down around Hopedale, Delacroix area, looks like an awesome ride, but WOW are those things loud.


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*I'm a C130 Flight Engineer, and prior Aircraft Mechanic, AD AF*

This is what I have to look over and take care of.

Rob


----------



## doolin64 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm a Financial Analyst at an Insurance company and can't wait to get out. I'm looking for franchising opportunities so I can own my own company.


----------



## scabby22 (May 27, 2005)

OGA/Country of Origin Coordinator for a large printer company. Basically I make sure we're compliant with government regulations. Great job with nice guys. I'm lucky


----------



## soundezgn (Aug 18, 2005)

I work as a Media Specialist at Cedars Sinai Hospital. I coordinate videoconferences and telemedicine calls, consult on all new construction for conference rooms, Wired OR's and TV systems, and help maintain our in-house TV studio and video editing systems.

The job has been good, pays fair, and I get to play with all the cool stuff, but the commute is a Pain.... Leave home at 5:30a, arrive at 6:30a. Leave work at 3:00p (hopefully) and get home at 5:00p (5:45 after picking up the little one at daycare). Doesn't leave much time to ride... especially since I do all the cooking (wife never learned... smart Girl!)


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Graphic Designer / Whore*

I'm a Freelance Graphic Designer (consultant/whore) good money in being a whore.


----------



## salvagetherapy (Jun 15, 2005)

2farfwd said:


> I manage a pharmacovigilance department for a large generic pharmaceutical company. Pharmacovigilance is a fancy word for making sure our medicinal drug products are effective and safe for the public use. I'm also a dad, husband, and amateur bicycle mechanic. I love all my jobs!


I was in pharmacovigilance a while back. I've been a clinical research associate for a CRO and big pharma for 6 years; RN by training. Like you, I love all of my jobs, but maybe you forgot a few. How about: carpenter, plumber, electrician, auto mechanic, waste removal, furniture mover, car packer, painter, cook, landscaper, first on the scene for things that go "bump in the night", dog washer, cat box cleaner, homework checker, laundry assistant, dental hygiene coach (did you brush your teeth before bedtime?), ban aid applier, keeper of the peace through reality fabrication (Does this dress make me look fat? Are you kidding sweetheart? it makes you look like a high-schooler!), child fishing line untangler, etc.


----------



## b3ksmith (Sep 18, 2005)

CAD Draftsman for a civil engineering firm.
Interesting work, good pay and hours plus a locked room for my 29er.


----------



## Kona_Dawg (Sep 16, 2005)

architorture


----------



## fdny4783 (Sep 28, 2005)

Kona_Dawg said:


> architorture


I'm a NYC Fireman.


----------



## Gevorg (Dec 7, 2004)

Used to be many things before I got my Ph.D. and start working as HW Engineer.
Gradute Student/Instructor
Bicycle mechanic/salesmen
Used Car mechanic/salesman
Now Staff Hardware and Systems Engineer at Intel designing laser control systems
Would like to find a job, that I can ride all day and get paid as much as HW Engineer.


----------



## godsey (Aug 26, 2005)

*i are a composition teacher*

at a couple colleges in duluth, mn.

i'm also a freelance writer and editor.

and i hang out part-time in a nordic ski and kayak shop; next summer i may work toward my initial bcu or aca certification.


----------



## SoloHiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Tater, sweet ride!! 

Me, I'm a cubicle warrior (Systems Administrator & Developer when the dumbasses leave me alone). Answer stupid questions for the hundredth time from secretaries that have the retension skills of a slug.  But lately I've been doing more Jeep repairs  than anything. But once the Jeep is running again, I'll be hitting the trails again!


----------



## the_guvnor (Sep 23, 2005)

I work Part time 32hrs a week as a chef, then im a full time IT student and I get all day friday and till 4.30 on saturday to do serious riding. And the ocassional weekly evening ride.


----------



## gtvenezuela (Nov 18, 2005)

*civil engineer*

Civil Engineer for contractor of oil company in Venezuela

Check:
www.trime.com

Alvaro


----------



## smilin-buddha (Sep 10, 2005)

I_* work at the county Library.*_ 
I mainly teach and assist in computer classes. 
I teach the old people to use the internet. _*And that the mouse won't work in mid air. * _ 

_*I also breed Snakes and rats to feed the snake. * _


----------



## Bill Payer (Mar 14, 2005)

When I am not riding, I pull around huge wagons full of Budwiser!

(that is me in the back... not a very good photo)



oh ya also, Mac's suck unless you are trying to colour co-ordinate your outfit and computer. (if I hear one more person give me a colour when I ask them what kind of computer they are using when I am attempting to help them over the phone, I will kill someone)


----------



## eto (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm about to start work as a state prosecutor. Currently, my job is finishing law school and studying for the Bar. :-(


----------



## MJ51 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Commercial Artist*

I run my own Commercial Art company just west of Toronto, based on the talents of a few local artists and predominantly my own work. All done by hand, the "old fashioned" way, computers only for email and communication. I used to weigh 175, then started my business, working 12+ hours a day (30% increase in profit per year), I now weigh 220, down from 235 earlier this year. I built my business in the city and recently moved to our forest paradise. Thanks to modern technology, I can enjoy high speed internet, high definition TV and courier service right to the door, while surrounded by nature, trails and wildlife. I work from home, this is the view from my office... trails start right at the house. Can't complain, but I've worked HARD to get here.


----------



## azdrawdy (Jul 22, 2004)

Federal law enforcement...


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Kyoseki said:


> I work in visual effects, can be good fun, when it isn't forcing me to spend every hour of every goddamned day stuck inside a small dark room.
> 
> On the plus side, it pays for my bikes


another fellow visual effects monkey.. hours are long and dark, but pay is good and work environment is super chill.


----------

